# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Επιλογή επιτοίχιου λεβητα - κριτήρια.

## NEOMELOS

Ανοίγω καινούργιο θέμα γιατί δε συνάντησα στο φόρουμ κάποιο παρόμοιο. (εάν υπάρχει οι διαχειριστές ας το ενσωματώσουν).

Πολλές φορές ασχοληθήκαμε στο φόρουμ για το ποιο ψυγείο ή πλυντήριο ή άλλη συσκευή είναι καλύτερο και να προχωρήσουμε σε αγορά και πολλοί ίσως βοηθήθηκαν από τις απόψεις των συμμετεχόντων.
Σήμερα που έφτασε το αυγό στο ...έξοδο και πάω για αγορά επιτοίχιου λέβητα έρχομαι να ρωτήσω τους φίλους με τι κριτήριο αγόρασαν - θα αγόραζαν έναν λέβητα και εάν υπάρχουν συμπεράσματα από τη χρήση τους από τις μάρκες της αγοράς.
Η αγορά είναι γεμάτη από Ιταλικούς που γίνονται στην Κίνα, Γερμανικούς που γίνονται στην Τουρκία, Κινέζικους που γίνονται στην Κίνα και πάει λέγοντας.
Έχει μάρκες με δεκαετίες στην αγορά και ανύπαρκτο σέρβις και ανταλλακτικά, μάρκες με πωλήσεις μόνο σε συγγενείς και φίλους και άντε και σε κανένα γείτονα και μάρκες που δεν αγοράζονται λόγο κόστους.
Έχει μαστόρια που σου προτείνουν τον άλφα λέβητα γιατί αλλάζουν το μπεκ σε 2 λεπτά, τον βήτα γιατί έχει φτηνό κυκλοφορητή και τον γάμα γιατί ο έμπορος του δίνει περισσότερες δουλειές.
Σε τελική τι παίρνεις Zastava ή Mercedes, Zastava με το σήμα της Mercedes,ή Opel, Fiat κλπ; 
Ισχύει κι εδώ το "ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις";

----------

